# Rare Tivo T-shirt???



## jerseyboy (Feb 3, 2003)

I have what I believe is a rare TIVO TSHIRT!!!

Would anyone be interested in having me post it on eBay?

It was given to me at CES about 10 years ago and I decided to keep it in the original packaging. It is an XL size and basically in perfect condition.



















Please let me know if you have interest?

JerseyBoy


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Not that rare. I have one and in fact I'm wearing it today.


----------



## jerseyboy (Feb 3, 2003)

andyf said:


> Not that rare. I have one and in fact I'm wearing it today.


Ok, not so rare. Post a photo of you wearing it so others can see how good it looks. ;-)

Do you want a nice new one???


----------



## jerseyboy (Feb 3, 2003)

not functionally well.....

Sorry I don't understand?


----------

